# Turkeys in Minot?



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello I am About to move to the Minot area in March 09 and was wondering if there are any turkeys. I currently live in Idaho and have tried turkey hunting the past 4 years with no luck. I have only seen about 5 in the entire state since i have been here. That is pretty frustrating since i come from the turkey hunting mecca of the world Missouri. I dont want your hunting spots i just want to know if it is worth packing up/moving all my decoys and such half way across the country.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

bring'em


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

duckslyr said:


> Hello I am About to move to the Minot area in March 09 and was wondering if there are any turkeys. I currently live in Idaho and have tried turkey hunting the past 4 years with no luck. I have only seen about 5 in the entire state since i have been here. That is pretty frustrating since i come from the turkey hunting mecca of the world Missouri. I dont want your hunting spots i just want to know if it is worth packing up/moving all my decoys and such half way across the country.


Plenty of Turkeys in the area and state. How many decoys do you have? Doesn't it only take 1 or 2? Turkery hunting is one of the lightest gear hunts IMO! :beer:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i usually use 3 hens and a jake but i have buddies that want to hunt here still so i was thinking about giving them away. but now i changed my mind.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Lots of good hunting grounds around here. Do your research and scouting, and don't forget to talk to the farmers. You won't have a problem finding land if you take the time and do those few things. Best of luck in the future...


----------

